# 12" Rhom For Free



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just got a call from my buddy who says he's got a friend with a 12" Black Piranha living in a cattle watering tank outside with just bugs to eat. The guy who owns it doesn't want it and also wants to get rid of the other fish he has also. Anyway, the fish is 155 miles from me so I'll be driving there to check it out to see if it's even a Black Piranha...could be a mature Pacu...anyway..If it's a Rhom then I score!!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Hopefully it is a Rhom. That would make a very nice FREE score.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I know...I'm getting excited...the only tank I have free is a 75..unless I take my 4" manny out of my 90 and put tieh rhom in there and the manny in the 75..who knows...we'll cross that bridge when iwe come to it!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

good luck with the road trip hopefully it works out...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I know...I'm getting excited...the only tank I have free is a 75..unless I take my 4" manny out of my 90 and put tieh rhom in there and the manny in the 75..who knows...we'll cross that bridge when iwe come to it!
> [snapback]1124224[/snapback]​


Temporarily a 75 in your care is alot better then his current living conditions.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats pretty cool, keep us updated on whether he is or isn't a rhom. Build you another tank to keep him in.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

it would suck to drive all that way for a pacu. good luck


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What are the other fish he wants to get rid of? That sucks he would just stick a rhom (if it really is) outside in a cattle watering tank, with nothing to eat but an occasional tiny bug that may land in the water. If it is a rhom, I will be so glad that he is getting better care.







Well, let us know how it goes, I am really curious.
~Taylor~


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

maybe he could check the Jaw structure for you. Ask him can he see teeth. Maybe he has a digital camera or camera phone. Just some suggestions that's a long trip for a Pacu. I'm trying to get rid of one now and nobody wants it. You just gave me an Idea "Anybody want a 12" black Piranha?"....J/k...lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

pinchy said:


> it would suck to drive all that way for a pacu. good luck
> [snapback]1124297[/snapback]​


NO KIDDING


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

He swears up and down that It's a Piranha..."I know my fish, and it's a piranha" Sound alot like the conservationist who found a "piranha" in the Missouri River LOL


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

take some pics when you get there man..id like to see what this thing is living in.and goodluck hope its a piranha.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i got a camera phone...I'll take a pic...I hope it's a piranha!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> i got a camera phone...I'll take a pic...I hope it's a piranha!!
> [snapback]1124390[/snapback]​


Hey, you never answered my question.. What are the other fish he is getting rid of? You mentioned that he was getting rid of some other fish too in your first post.
~Taylor~


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You realize this fish is gonna be a hay eater. I see clogged filters galore! Good luck with that.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > i got a camera phone...I'll take a pic...I hope it's a piranha!!
> ...


Oh, sorry...He said Oscars...but I get the feeling that this guy has no Idea what he's got, nor does he care. I think he's a cracked out tweaker just looking for something..who knows


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I personally dont think its worth the travel. I think its a pacu plan and simple, the guys lives in the bad part of town and you know that just as much as I do. And I highly doubt the "piranha would be able to survive in the cattle tank. Just call him tommorow or ~I~Spy and find out exactly whats going on before you make any road trips, cause I really dont want to run over there and check it out for you. I can if you really belive its a Piranha but I dont think it is. And how am I supposed to check it out anyways put my hands in their and hope to good it bites me and then let you know. No net I own will hold a 12 incher.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

don't be scared slim!...would you rather travel 15 miles to help me out or have me travel 155? nobody knows but you..your all I've got!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

A lot of people will call black pacu's a black rhom







I wouldn't hope too much for it. But if it is a rhom, than I would go for it


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey! I bet it really is a Piranha.







Only a VERY dark REDBELLY!!! Ive seen big Redbellies almost ALL black.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

When are you gonna find out?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

faded i say you drive there and get him. and if hes not a piranha, just goto slims house and give him a kick in his ass for being a bitch... and both of you guys need to start playing more i never see you on! anyway good luck bro!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Silly, we play every morining hehe from 12am-6am CST! And I'm going to petsmart right now to get a few filters and then I'm going to Iowa to look at this "Rhom" I'll let you all know in about 5 hours what the verdict is...btw...It's 1:00 PM CST


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Get going. Get some pics. Post them up here.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Good luck man!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

guess we will find out in 3 more hours.........


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you dude


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm still waiting for a call back from the guy who has it..it's then a 2 hour drive from the time I receive that call....Hurry up dude!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> I personally dont think its worth the travel. I think its a pacu plan and simple, the guys lives in the bad part of town and you know that just as much as I do. And I highly doubt the "piranha would be able to survive in the cattle tank. Just call him tommorow or ~I~Spy and find out exactly whats going on before you make any road trips, cause I really dont want to run over there and check it out for you. I can if you really belive its a Piranha but I dont think it is. And how am I supposed to check it out anyways put my hands in their and hope to good it bites me and then let you know. No net I own will hold a 12 incher.
> [snapback]1124636[/snapback]​


You don't need to net it. You should be able to tell by looking at it, even from an above view, if it's a rhom or a pacu.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

slim's not that bright lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

get it man, even a 12" pacu for free is a good deal


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Tibs said:


> get it man, even a 12" pacu for free is a good deal
> [snapback]1125680[/snapback]​


Yeah man, free Pygo food _IS_ a good deal.









Just kidding, I kinda like pacu myself.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > get it man, even a 12" pacu for free is a good deal
> ...


I was at ThatPetPlace 2 weeks ago and the had a 15" Pacu in there. It was a beatiful fish. At the Pittsburgh Zoo they had 2 Pacu's that were just plain huge. Matter of fact as a treat for my buddies here at PFury, heres some Pygo and Pacu Pics from our trip.

You guys just wait. The Doc's got some tricks up his sleeve when he gets his new permanent house in 07. The attached garage (one of my requirents) is being converted into a fish room. Lets say that the wheels are already in motion for a monster custom tank, that will be like nothing we have seen on PFury thus far.

View attachment 70288

View attachment 70289

View attachment 70290

View attachment 70291

View attachment 70293

View attachment 70294

View attachment 70295


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey DOC I just went there on Wends! I took those same pics!!! I walked through all upstairs and was like "WTF I thought they had piranhas and pacu" but then while i was going down the ramp I almost passed them up.....

I will post my pics soon, but some of those RBP's were huge!!! IMO though that tank was over crowded.....and not that well decorated compared to some of those salt water tanks they had!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

so whats up man was it a rhom or pacu?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Heard in another thread it was an 18" Pacu.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

id still take it and fillet his ass..some spices and herbs..lemon on top and more herbs..wraped in foil and on the barbeque grill..lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

VERDICT IN....I just got back with a 20" Pacu weighing in at approx 15 pounds...he gets stuck turning around in my 75 gallon tank MWUHAHA also I got an 14" Tiger Oscar and a 12 Albino Oscar!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> VERDICT IN....I just got back with a 20" Pacu weighing in at approx 15 pounds...he gets stuck turning around in my 75 gallon tank MWUHAHA also I got an 14" Tiger Oscar and a 12 Albino Oscar!
> [snapback]1126065[/snapback]​


holy crap 20'' pacu and those oscars..i guess i will say it for everyone..picsssss


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

hold on...
hehehe


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> id still take it and fillet his ass..some spices and herbs..lemon on top and more herbs..wraped in foil and on the barbeque grill..lol
> [snapback]1126057[/snapback]​


LOL uggg I dunno about all that....

I'd keep a big as Pacu like that just to scare the neighbor kids.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

id love a stuffed 20'' pacu..it be a hell of a conversation pieace..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How did you manage to transport that many fish that big?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

he stirs up sand!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> he stirs up sand!
> [snapback]1126096[/snapback]​


VERY NICE PICKUP.

I think Pacu's are cool. Get him a bigger tank!!!









Even the Oscars are cool...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

hes beautiful man..i think you may have the biggest pacu on this board..

get him a nice tank..lucky you..you make them..lol something like
96x32x24 would be sweet..thats about 320gallons.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

anybody want a 15 pound pacu? 20" ??? Please?!?!?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome you got all of those fish for FREE!!







I love that pacu, and what did the guy say when you told him it wasn't a piranha? You said he was so positive it was. I bet he felt like an a**.








~Taylor~


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

I got a Pacu the same size as him. You want another Piranha?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah..wanna trade?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> yeah..wanna trade?
> [snapback]1126119[/snapback]​


dude, keep it!!!! i would LOVE a fish like that.....alas, i couldnt get yours cuz i dont have the tank


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

He's way tooo big and besides I need my 75 for Piranha fry here in like 2-3 weeks!!!


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

They just keep growing and growing. Mines is swimming back and forth hard in a 230gal. He will eventually become to large. They can reach up 2 3 feet. I would really hate to put him down but I don't know what to do with him.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

build a big ass water garden...in the back yard..like a pond..lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

you know you love that pacu


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

shut y0- face psychofish!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> you know you love that pacu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet hes sittting in front of it talking to him..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i think thats what i might do with my 500 gallon pond....i was gonna put some normal coi in but pacu sounds nice...







they seem pretty tough. my LFS has a couple of red bellied pacu ...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Bigger than Stick's 750 gallon?!?!!? That would be gargantuan if it were bigger than that!



taylorhedrich said:


> and what did the guy say when you told him it wasn't a piranha?
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1126115[/snapback]​


what did he say?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

To bad it wasnt the rhom you wanted............


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

lol...
nice pick up? did you take pics of where it was?
and what did he say about that "piranha" when you told him it was a pacu?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> i think thats what i might do with my 500 gallon pond....i was gonna put some normal coi in but pacu sounds nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if you are serious or not about this, but I think it would be awesome! I've always wanted a koi pond, because koi get so big and tame, but you have changed my mind. Pacu get HUGE and I'm sure they would be pretty tame too.








~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


If it goes the way I want, yes. It would be a little bigger. It depends on if the garage is big enough. If I get the dimensions I want, I am building it.

I am just going to keep my mouth shut about it though, talk is cheap. I'll really get into it as the time comes closer.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

now my oscars are fighting in a hexagon tank...how can 2 oscars that are 14" in length square off face to face in a 42 gallon hex?? I have no idea, but they're doing it ROFLMAO


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i would love to take him to be honest i used to have a pacu i bought him when he was the size of a nickel..and in 4 months he was around 7'' had tons of personality..always swimming..if only i had a bigger yard id build a nice pond for him..dont get rid of him dude..please dont..lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

what else can i do with him? I can't keep him in a 75 and if I put him in my 300, he'll destroy everything!!! what to do? the 75 is like a holding cell for prisoners LOL


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> what else can i do with him? I can't keep him in a 75 and if I put him in my 300, he'll destroy everything!!! what to do? the 75 is like a holding cell for prisoners LOL
> [snapback]1126794[/snapback]​


Pretend he was bad and just feed him bread and water....


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

PFFFFTTTTT!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Calling the LFS right now to get $$$ for all 3 of these beasts!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Build him a tank...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

screw that!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

think of him has a adopted son or daughter..just cause its only 3 years old and stand 7 feet tall does that mean you wana return them to the adoption agency? be a good adoption daddy and build the guy a tank..look in his eyes man..the eyes..then you'll know


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Then find someone who wants him them. Maybe find a zoo or aquarium to donate to so others can ejoy its beauty.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just called the LFS..and said can I get in store credit for some fish...he's like what kind do you have..I said one 14" Tiger Oscar, one 12" Albino Oscar, and a 15pound 18" pacu...he's like Holy *@&#! and he said I don't have room for them and I said "That's OK...I'll just take them to the lake and throw them in there" he's all like noooo!!! bring 'em in I'll work something out with you ROFLMAO!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

take him to the zoo or somthin but i like the pond ideal better


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I just called the LFS..and said can I get in store credit for some fish...he's like what kind do you have..I said one 14" Tiger Oscar, one 12" Albino Oscar, and a 15pound 18" pacu...he's like Holy *@&#! and he said I don't have room for them and I said "That's OK...I'll just take them to the lake and throw them in there" he's all like noooo!!! bring 'em in I'll work something out with you ROFLMAO!
> [snapback]1126820[/snapback]​


lmfao


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

make sure he gives them good homes..dont let that guy put the oscars in a shitty 29g or a 55g tank like they usually do..i doubt he will take them man..he just wants to see them especiallt he pacu $50 says he wont take them.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

well. I say this...if I have to take time to fill my coolers again with water and put the fish in there...lug them up the stairs and then outside to my car..and drive all the way there ans he won't take them...I'll burn the place down I swear to you all!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol make sure you take the poor fish out first they didnt do nothin to you :laugh:


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yo i was just looking at you sig you have a 16 inch elong n a 10 gal and a 4 inch manny .n a 90 gal? i think there is a typo


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

before you burn the store down get me a bottle of bio spira


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFL..Lightning's Elong?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> before you burn the store down get me a bottle of bio spira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need Bio Spira I can ship you some....


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

it's a joke quickshot...look at lightning's sig...his irritan!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah im slow i dont get it joke?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

oh lol i told you i was a retard


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

New Pic...hehe in a 75


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> New Pic...hehe in a 75
> [snapback]1126864[/snapback]​


omfg that thing makes that 75 look like a 10 gal lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

that's what I'm saying...he's way to big to keep


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

that looks like my 20 long in that thing..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

road trip to Minnesota!!! gotta find a truck now =/


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats a pacu man


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Thats a pacu man
> [snapback]1126999[/snapback]​


no its not..its a new undiscovered rhom..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:
 

> bmpower007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a pacu man
> ...


It's a Rhacu.....


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

and it only eats algea.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

ok i was sitting here and just looked at your name man..and i busted out laughing..cause i was trying ti picture the look on your face has you where driving to pick up this 12'' monster of a rhom..and then seeing your face has you seen it was a pacu...just beautiful man..i bet your wife is scared of that thing..lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

hehe!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

B. Rodgers stopped over at my house on the way home cause the fish was in the city I live at and he pulled that monster pacu out that thing was just huge. It had a freakin laser beam on top of its freakin head.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Slim said:


> B. Rodgers stopped over at my house on the way home cause the fish was in the city I live at and he pulled that monster pacu out that thing was just huge. *It had a freakin laser beam on top of its freakin head.*[snapback]1127192[/snapback]​


You mean he finally has a pacu with a laser beam attatched to it's fricken head?







... I love those movies...
~Taylor~


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Quickly Everybody Click Here ~~~> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=35UM6YWL To download My Manuelli Video, He's A True Killer!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

neat dude


----------

